# Battery question and ROM Question



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

First, my battery question. Does anyone else's charge really suck on battery life? When I got it (September), it seemed okay, lasting about 13-16 hours with regular use, which I can deal with considering the 4G, but about two months after, mid to late November, it started to die faster and faster. I had messed with a few ROM's, and decided on a debloated stock rooted ROM that was highly talked about (can't find exactly which one) sometime in October and the battery life was OK for about another month, until mid to late December. Since then, battery life has just gone down hill. I've tried everything I can think of, got rid of all widgets, looked for apps that drain power, etc. and nothing is working. I am lucky if I get 5 hours with normal use now and have resorted in carrying a mobile power pack with me when I know I'll be away from my car or wall unit for more than a few hours!

This brings me to my second question. What's the best ROM out there? I hate touchwiz with a passion so I use a home replacement, so the look isn't a major issue for me. As long as it's rooted and is really stable, I'll be happy. If your answer to my above battery problem could be the ROM, then what do you recommend?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

After first rooting my phone I was having real battery issues as well. Some will say you need to calibrate your battery but I've read several articles that also say that has nothing to do with battery life. What worked for me and I've read this in several places as well, go all the way back to stock and root again. I know that sounds like a real pain, and it can be, but it improved my battery performance tremendously. I'm running TweakStock with the 115 PBJ kernel right now and I can get through the entire day with moderate use and still have battery left.

As far as your question about the best ROM? I'm afraid that's a personal preference and you're going to get a range of answers. I was on Infinity for a month or so and had absolutely no issues. No reboots, lag, or any other problem. I went to TweakStock sometime a few weeks ago and I've had absolutely no issues with it either. To me it's more about the theme than the ROM, as long as the ROM works like it's supposed to I can't tell the differences. Some will also say Eclipse, but I've not tried that one yet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Try eclipse with Imnuts' newest kernel. If I overclock to 1.2GHz and undervolt heavily, I can leave everything on (all sync, 4g, gps, wifi etc) and by the time i go to sleep at like 15 hours i have about 20-30% left. I have never been able to do this before.


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, got a few things I'm going to try.

Now I have a new question. I do not have ClockworkMod Recovery installed, what's the best way to get it on my phone? Do I need to Odin or is there another way? I remember that Rom Manager did not work on the Charge, is this still true? What about the option in Rom Manager to install recovery at least?

Thanks!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

NotTheAndroid said:


> Thanks for the replies, got a few things I'm going to try.
> 
> Now I have a new question. I do not have ClockworkMod Recovery installed, what's the best way to get it on my phone? Do I need to Odin or is there another way? I remember that Rom Manager did not work on the Charge, is this still true? What about the option in Rom Manager to install recovery at least?
> 
> Thanks!


Need to use ODIN to flash ClockworkMod Recovery (CWM.) Flash it in the PDA section of ODIN. The latest CWM can be found here http://imnuts.net/rCzxsR


----------

